# Parastomal Hernia



## andi (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there a code for a "Parastomal Hernia".  If so can it also be used with 49566? Patient had a ventral hernia repair along with the parastomal hernia repair.
Thank you, 
Andi


----------



## mjewett (Apr 15, 2008)

*parastomal hernia*

Take a look at code 44346.


----------

